
600 Covid-19 cases, 0 deaths with hydroxychloroquine, azithromycin, zinc sulfate - giardini
Dr. Zev Zelenko, a doctor in a Hasidic community, has been using a similar regimen:<p>1- hydroxychloroquine,<p>2- azithromycin, and<p>3- zinc sulfate.<p>A report by Dr. Zelenko on his patients:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=4ulqf5NXhms<p>From the Youtube text:<p><i>PLEASE READ HERE BELOW IN VIDEO DESCRIPTION MY UPDATED OBSERVATIONS<p>To all governments, medical professionals, and patients:<p>Here is my outcome data since 3&#x2F;18&#x2F;20 – 3&#x2F;26&#x2F;20<p>669 PATIENTS SEEN IN MY MONROE, NY practice with either test proven or clinically diagnosed corona infection<p>0 DEATHS<p>0 INTUBATIONS<p>4 HOSPITALIZATIONS for pneumonia – patients are on iv antibiotics and improving<p>As of 3&#x2F;27&#x2F;20 6 am. As per WHO, CDC, ECDC, NHC<p>World statistics – 531,860 cases &#x2F; 24,057 deaths = 4.5% death rate
US statistics – 85,653 cases &#x2F; 1290 deaths = 1.5 % death rate<p>Dr Zelenko statistics – 699 cases &#x2F; 0 deaths = 0% death rate<p>PATIENTS TREATED WITH THREE DRUG REGIMEN<p>1- hydroxychloroquine 200mg twice a day for 5 days
2- azithromycin 500mg once a day for five days
3- zinc sulfate 220mg once a day for five days<p>CONCLUSION – TREAT AS EARLY AND AS AGGRESSIVELY AS POSSIBLE IN THE OUTPATIENT SETTING<p>Respectfully,<p>Dr. Vladimir (Zev) Zelenko</i><p>[Rudy Guliani interviews Dr. Zelenko:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=1TJdjhd_XG8 ]
======
giardini
I love how Giuliani takes notes and asks questions when he interviews Dr.
Zelenko. Youtube's subtitle captioning is so often wrong and misleading!
Giuliani's questions correct that somewhat and slow down the conversation so I
can follow easily.

I really wonder how many little notepads Giuliani has and what kind of pen he
uses?

------
twomoretime
I can't believe the media has been downplaying chloroquine+ treatment since
Trump tweeted about it. This medicine has shown nothing but promise for months
now, since the first reports out of China.

~~~
WTFisGoingOn
Lol cause people like the idiot in Arizona are going to die from self-
medication.

~~~
twomoretime
The guy who died from self medicating did so by consuming chloroquine
phosphate in a mixture designed for aquarium cleaning. The fact that the media
put it on full blast was nothing but a smear campaign. For once Trump was not
acting foolishly for tweeting about a medicine which is literally poised to
save millions of people during a crisis. There were already at least two
papers with positive results at the time of the tweet, and we have a mechanism
by which the drug may function.

Chloroquine is generally safe and well tolerated. And it is not hard to
properly dose. People take it prophylactically when traveling to certain
countries with non resistent malaria. The fact that some idiot killed himself
should not be enough to limit our own rights to knowledge and potentially self
treatment during a crisis where the government has unquestionably failed.

~~~
robertpelloni
They overdosed is my guess. The woman reported they each took "a spoonful" in
soda. A teaspoon is 4 grams. An overdose is 2 grams. I don't know why this
isn't reported anywhere.

It was probably the right chemical, as far as I can tell there isn't an
aquarium specific formulation, Chloroquine Phosphate is Chloroquine Phosphate.
You could just as easily overdose on the prescription if you downed a handful
of pills.

I'm upset they didn't report this correctly because now people can still die
from an overdose and people who might have had access to the aquarium chemical
might have saved themselves with proper dosage.

~~~
belorn
As I understand it, the aquarium cleaning product in question is a mix of
formaldehyde, hydrogen peroxide, copper sulphate and chloroquine. It is used
to treat the fish parasite Amyloodinium ocellatum.

Taking a spoonful of that stuff is always a very bad idea.

Even if one could find "pure" Chloroquine Phosphate without all the other
stuff, Chloroquine Phosphate is not the same as Chloroquine Phosphate. You can
charge or remove electrons and still call it Chloroquine Phosphate, you can
put it into different crystal formations, and I am probably forgetting other
tricks that exist in chemistry to completely alter the behavior of a drug.

